# Temple Run available for Fire - FREE!



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey look what is available free:



Temple Run for the Fire.

It is not the app of the day, but it is $.00.

I posted this in the App of the Day thread but thought that some of you might miss it.
I know that this is a very popular game and many were waiting for it to become available.
And it is Free.

Just sayin.....


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I must be the only Kindle Fire owner who hasn't played Temple Run. Good grief, it has almost 10,000 reviews, and I don't think it's been available for Android for more than 2-3 months.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It does seem to be real popular with owners of mobile devices.


----------



## SammySutton (Jul 9, 2012)

Just downloaded, awesome...Thanks!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I downloaded as well, because I kept seeing the name numerous times in the thread.


----------



## librogeek (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay! Thanks, I just downloaded it.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I had never even heard of it until 3 weeks ago 

I was addicted for a five days...until I realized there's no way to "beat" the game. Call me old fashioned but I need a princess to save, dragon to slay...something! 

Temple Run has since been abandoned. It was fun while it lasted 

Sent from my awesome Fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I never fell in love with Temple Run. My current favorite is the FAOTD from yesterday? Dibbles....


Betsy


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

ireadbooks said:


> I had never even heard of it until 3 weeks ago
> 
> I was addicted for a five days...until I realized there's no way to "beat" the game. Call me old fashioned but I need a princess to save, dragon to slay...something!
> 
> ...


I agree -- I need a better "end game". Also, my heart rate is unusually high when I'm playing this game, lol! It's a bit too stressful running away from those awful monkey-things. Remind me too much of the monkeys from The Wizard of Oz {shudder}.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh god whyyy! I've wasted enough of my life on this game on my iphone haha


----------

